# Depersonalization ruined my life



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nobody understands the pain that I go thorough. The feeling that this causes is unbelievable. I don't know what to type. I don't know how to feel anymore, my memory is gone, the symptoms I have is to much to type I hope everyone has these symptoms I have. I feel like I will never make it to the other side of this I'm all the way down into this condition. I need help!


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

well, I imagine if anyone is going to understand it'd be one of us. recovery is possible. it takes work, unfortunately a lot of it for most, but it is possible.


----------



## Phocus (Feb 8, 2017)

It is possible to recover but you have to work with my mind to help it not just let it combat it alone, you will get over this. DP/DR isn't forever. Good luck


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Trust me dude, we understand. We are going through exactly what you are going though, I know you feel alone in this, but you aren't


----------

